# 26 tvs and airbags



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

http://members.cardomain.com/dubber

this car is crazy!!


----------



## DUANeO (Feb 3, 2003)

kind of looks gay with the tvs in the doors


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

damn i haven't seen the rear outside mirrors with tv's b4


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

thats stupid


----------



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't get it. Why the hell would you put TWO monitors in the lower part of the door? No one's gonna see it.

*shrug* to each their own I suppose :uh:


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mouse_@Dec 19 2003, 06:58 AM
> *I don't get it. Why the hell would you put TWO monitors in the lower part of the door? No one's gonna see it.
> 
> *shrug* to each their own I suppose :uh:*


 :uh: its OBVIOULSY cuz there BALLERS  :uh: lol, somones gonna rip the side view mirrors off. lol.. i wish i had that much money to spend


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

SOME PEOPLE HAVE MORE MONEY THAN BRAINS!! THE CAR IS KINDA COOL ALEAST ITS DIFFERENT, BUT THE 26 TV'S GIMME A BREAK!!EVERYONE ENJOYS SHOWING OFF ALITTLE BIT BUT THIS GUY IS GOING REGRET SPENDING ALL THAT MONEY 5 YEARS FROM NOW!!.......... SUCKER :0


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Spendin $3000 on tvs, is no worse than spending $3,000 on hydros..


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

You also have to remember they are just lcd monitors that retail about $75- $200 each...


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Dec 19 2003, 01:09 PM
> *You also have to remember they are just lcd monitors that retail about $75- $200 each...*


 BUT HE HAS 26 SCREENS....YOU CAN'T COMPARE THAT TO SPENDING MONEY ON HYDROS. WHO NEEDS 26 SCREENS, AN AVERAGE HOUSE MAY HAVE 3-4 TV'S, WHY 26, WHY 5 IN THE TRUNK LID, THE 22 INCH WOULD BE SUFFICIENT, IF NOT OVERKILL ALL BY ITSELF. I LIKE THE CAR BUT 26 SCREENS THAT MAKES AS MUCH SENSE AS RAISING A CAR UP SO YOU CAN FIT 26'S UNDER IT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

so pointless


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Its a project car!!! Some people spend 10,000 on paint or Davins.. I just depends on what your style is... I dont have the cash to waste on alot of tvs, but if I was a big timmer like the owner of that car is I would do it....

You know how many girls that that car would pull.. Girls are attracted to shinny rims and glowing tv screens, like a moth to a light bulb in the middle of the night!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mouse_@Dec 19 2003, 08:58 AM
> *I don't get it. Why the hell would you put TWO monitors in the lower part of the door? No one's gonna see it.
> 
> *shrug* to each their own I suppose :uh:*


 Most people stunt around here with there doors wide open on the strips.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil deville+Dec 20 2003, 01:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lil deville @ Dec 20 2003, 01:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mouse_@Dec 19 2003, 08:58 AM
> *I don't get it. Why the hell would you put TWO monitors in the lower part of the door? No one's gonna see it.
> 
> *shrug* to each their own I suppose  :uh:*


Most people stunt around here with there doors wide open on the strips.[/b][/quote]
wtf??? got pics?

but yeah 26 tvs is gay but if i had the $$$ id probably do it 



Last edited by the_cat at Dec 20 2003, 06:18 AM


----------



## RangerOnDubz (Oct 9, 2002)

god dam, every post the guy has been hated on, i sense jealousy


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

i aint hatin, i think the car is pretty dope infact, i dont see the point in 26 tv's and figure its a waste of money, but it aint my money so its all good. it looks good, at least the install looks good and not tacky and shit.


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

For how pointless 26 tvs is, that is clean... They did a good job on making it respectable...


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Hell, I wouldn't mind watching a movie in that car. I can sit up and see a screen. I can lay sideways and see a screen. I can lay on my stomach and see a screen.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

its all to show you were they can go and that he has more money than you


----------



## lowridinvatos (Dec 19, 2003)

that car is sick


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

It a one of a kind LHS!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I can honestly say that is the most ignorant thing that I have ever seen in a car. Congratulations.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaZo_bLaDe_@Dec 20 2003, 09:57 AM
> *it looks good, at least the install looks good and not tacky and shit.*


 Yeah I'll have to back that one up. The installations look really good, with the exception of the one on the dash on the passenger side. Cmon, it looks like it got taped down or something. The rest is pretty tho. And that trunk.. dios mio. The electronic deck for access to the tanks... man. Props. A little goofy, but props.

bump


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

I love it! :thumbsup: 

BTW, I think that car has to have some kind of sponsership, thats a lot of money right there. That 22" screen from Accele is retailing at $3000! A lot of loot in that ride for sure...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *northcoastrida
> Full Member
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE SCREENS ARE MADE BY ONE OF THE TOP COMPANYS,IF NOT THE TOP IN ELECTRONICS..IF THERE 5 INCH SCREENS THERE LIKE $175 WHOLESALE PRICE...5.6 ARE ABOUT 200 WHOLESALE PRICE...THERE BETTER THEN ALPINE....PIONEER..AND ALL THEM...THERE THE ONES THAT BLEW-UP MOBILE VIDEO...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Dec 19 2003, 04:11 AM
> *http://members.cardomain.com/dubber
> 
> this car is crazy!!*


 IMO, that's too many fuking t.v.'s. Why would you even stick sum on the side panels like that. sry man, overall from me - :thumbsdown:


----------



## KingKill33o (Dec 18, 2003)

thats about as cool as having 400 ashtrays in a car, OVERKILL :guns: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

maybe he has nothing better to spend his loot on....... :dunno:


----------



## bagged67imp (Nov 9, 2003)

That is some dumb shit but hey its his ride. There is a guy in my town that drives a 90s something mercury grand marquis ,its ugly as fuck with dollar signs all over his stock lookin white paint with a fuckin tv in the gas tank cover.Theres a clear piece of plastic that covers it . that shit is crazy :uh:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

First would like to point out that would be bad to watch a PORNO in lol........ 2nd dude probably still renting..........should of bought a house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 



Last edited by cj96ss at Jan 3 2004, 01:42 PM


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

CRAZY!!! :0


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Damn...... I made this topic like 6 months ago!


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Jan 3 2004, 01:41 PM
> *First would like to point out that would be bad to watch a PORNO in lol........ 2nd dude probably still renting..........should of bought a house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:*


 Hes a TX kingpin, thats nothin to him.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

it is a fukin show car. THe accel SUV has like 32 or 40. In a regular car show u get extra points for each tv u have. And plus it is all custom too. HE does not drive that car that much. I mean common i am pertty shure he is sponorsed.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 2 2004, 01:09 AM
> *it is a fukin show car. THe accel SUV has like 32 or 40. In a regular car show u get extra points for each tv u have. And plus it is all custom too. HE does not drive that car that much. I mean common i am pertty shure he is sponorsed.*


 Hes not sponsered..... He does drive it..... 

Evedently you guys dont know anybody who is hood rich..... Because it aint trickin if you got it, some people get it how they live it.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

This car is from my hood.... 

This guy did not get sponsored by Alpine.... Why promte a company for free, ''I dont know''? But cash is nothing to some!










Notice the 20' tv under the hood


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

he said he wanted the most tv's in a ride well he aint do it. there was a denali at nopi in the parking lot. had a gold grill, gold/green spokes and about 40 flip downs hanging from the roof.

my friend done the TV thang for his Luxury lowrider. But he done it tastefully.

99 STS seville with 12 screens

2 in each visor thats 4 tv's
front headrest thats 2
rear headrest thats 2
indash
13" flipdown
2 11" in the trunk lid for pop trunk

and thats out of pocket not sponsored

now tv's in the sideview thats not new either. pic at the bottom from showfest last year

the install for the most part looks good. but the rearview one never liked that thing. the passenger dash is horrible.

the doors are showing off. I seen the trunk long ago and i Like it.

he done all that but nothin else really to the car except airride

tv's subs amps whatever they do like nice but keep it moderate. just b/c you put the most of something in your ride doesnt make it cool

bagged tv's yep, nah it was raining


----------



## escalade20002003 (Jan 30, 2004)

I think that shit is tight. Maybe a little too much but still tight. TVS and rims have become the main things down here in the south now. It used to be paint and hydros, but now from what I see everyday it is big wheels and tvs. So I guess thats why I like it so much cuz thats what I see everyday, but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

26 TVs in one car is just dumb and tacky. This car makes a loud statement and that statement is "I'm an idiot with too much money, would someone please steal and strip my car."
TVs in the door panels, trunks or anywhere ells that people siting in the car can't see them is just dumb.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

:angry: 26 tvs????why??? shoud have spent it on something else....or invested it....i dont see the point...unless u have 52 eyes


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

Trust me, if any of you guys had the money...each person on this board would do something that someone else would think is stupid. So get over it and quit being jealous that you can't have some fun like he did.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Dec 19 2003, 04:58 PM
> *
> 
> You know how many girls that that car would pull.. Girls are attracted to shinny rims and glowing tv screens, like a moth to a light bulb in the middle of the night!*


 Wrong kind of girls...


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Dec 20 2003, 09:59 PM
> *Most people stunt around here with there doors wide open on the strips.
> [snapback]1428364[/snapback]​*


did you just edit that?


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Dec 20 2003, 09:59 PM
> *Most people stunt around here with there doors wide open on the strips.
> [snapback]1428364[/snapback]​*


did you just edit that?


----------

